# Morzine to Aletsch glacier - questions!



## Werewolf R (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi all!

I'm going to Morzine this august. As far as i know, the biggest glacier in Alps is located about 200 km away in Switzerland, in Riederalps, and is called Alesch Glacier and is definately a place worth to have a look at. There is also a trail going along the glacier, and it is bike rideable.

Could anyone please advice how to get from Morzine to Rieder (bus/train/car?) and how to find that trailhead there?

Many thanks for your help


----------



## Kerberos (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, the Aletsch Glacier is amazing - going there this weekend! 

Here is a nice interactive map: Aletschgebiet

The place you want to go to coming from morzine could be Brig or a bit further Fiesch. Ask public transport at SBB: Home

I looked at some touristical websites from that area, which obviously are not translated (although there is an ENglish button).

Then there's plenty of information at Vacation, Holiday, Travel, Meetings - Switzerland Tourism

By the way: How long is your stay? Morzine and the whole Portes du Soleil is one huge bikepark (Portes du Soleil mountain biking : Hiking, mountain biking, and rock climbing in the Portes du Soleil)! Although the glacier is stunning and has interesting trails, you may want to stay like forever in the park area if you are more interested in freeride / downhill.

HTH


----------



## Werewolf R (Feb 12, 2009)

Many thanks! we will be staying there for 2 weeks, so this trip can somehow change our environment. I'm interested in techy riding, no big jumps and high speeds, but would like to keed it steep and gnarly for sure!
As i understand there is an option to get up there on lift, no serious climbing?
Is it possible to make it in one day?


----------



## Kerberos (Oct 10, 2011)

In one day I think it would be quite a trip of about 3 hours one direction plus lifts - not much time left for riding then, just staring at the glacier. I'm not familiar with the western part of Switzerland (I live in Zurich) plus I have a reeeally bad sense of orientation. So I ask machines and here's what Google maps says: Morzine, Frankreich nach Mörel - Google Maps
From studying the map I linked below it looks like you would go to Mörel and then take the cable car to Riederalp and then the chair lift to Hohfluh in order to see the glacier. Highest points to access with lifts would be Bettmerhorn and Eggishorn. Then you would drive a bit further in the valley to Betten or Fiesch.

I recommend to contact Switzerland tourism staff at myswitzerland.com, they have been helpful.


----------

